# I am now a foster mom



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I just rescued a mill girl. She came from a mill/byb not sure which one but either way she is 6 yrs. old, bad teeth and one scared girl. Her name is Eva for now. Will be re-naming her. Here are some pics of her. Will write more about this. My daughter is home on leave.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fran, your an angel for fostering her. She looks precious! She is now safe and will find out what it's like to be loved. Keep us posted!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So beautiful, and so sad. Makes you just want to hold her and tell her it will be alright....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Poor thing. I bet she settles in quickly with your love and care.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aw sweet girl. Thank you for fostering her. She'll love being with you and your fluffs.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fran,God Bless You! Shes Pretty,Keep us posted-You Will be just what she needs. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She is precious! Her face reminds me somewhat of a poodle. In any case, I am certain she will thrive in your care. Poor little thing probably thinks she died and went to heaven now that she is with you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fran, thanks for rescuing her. Keep us posted on her.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bless you for being another one of our Maltese angels! Your care and love will make a huge difference !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's a sweetie and lucky to have you, I hope she'll soon feel safe.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for fostering this precious little girl... :heart: keep us posted!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Enjoy your daughter being home! Your new little girl is lovely and I hope she soon realizes how lucky she is to have you. I came very close to rescuing a boy today myself. Some were brought into a nearby shelter yesterday. But by the time I got there, they were already adopted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

So glad she found a warm-loving home; she's a definite cutie!! :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for taking this baby in. I can't wait to hear your story. I almost had my very first foster last week, but a woman was waiting at the shelter gates at 5:30 the morning she became available. I wish all the babies could have a happy ending like that.

Let us know how its going when you can.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh how sweet! Keep us updated  She's a little cutie, and I'm sure she will adjust just fine and learn to live a great life!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Way to go, Fran! My hero. If it were easy everyone would be doing it - but there is nothing more rewarding for a dog lover's soul than to take a sentient creature thrown away like a piece of garbage and then give them the safety and love they need to build back their confidence in humans - then pass them on to a new life where they are treated like a precious family member. The best. Bron


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fran - thanks so much for coming to this girl's rescue. Poor sweetie. I'm so glad she's found you and hope she'll get a wonderful furever family to love her.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*Update/story on Desi AKA Eva*

I thought I would give my peeps the story of how I became a foster mom. I belong to a yahoo group named Maltese Magic. There is a lady that is a rescue/rehab for mill dogs that belongs to the group. I hadn't been on for a day or so. I just had gotten back to work after taking a week off with my daughter that is in the air force on leave. I signed on to the group and was looking at the posts when I noticed a post regarding a female maltese on craigslist
*FREE TO GOOD HOME--FEMALE MALTESE*


Free to good home- 6 year old female Maltese. Her name is 'EVA'. She weighs 5 pounds 7 ounces. Her birthdate is 03/02/2006. Absolutely no breeding rights. No texts please.
I saw that it was listed on the Wichita craigslist. Wichita is 3 or so hours from my home. I contacted Eddie Gobbi about this and told her where I live. She asked me to fill out an application to be a foster. I did so. She asked if I could get this girl. I contacted the breeder, got info on Eva. Her kennel is Lovealot Kennels in Sharon, KS. She told me she lived in a cage with 3 other dogs. That she had bad teeth. Had some of her shots, no rabies. I told her I could pick her up Thursday evening. I left work early Thursday. Went home to change and to see if my daughter wanted to go. I called my dh to tell him about this. The kennel is 1 hour south of Wichita. We booked a room in Wichita for the night.
Our venture began. By the time we reached Sharon, KS it was dark. We were on a 2 lane highway in the middle of no where. My daughter and her boyfriend started to make jokes about horror movies and zombies. We then turned on to a dirt road and got totally lost. We turned around and finally found the place. There was a man walking around with a beer in his hand. He came up to the car and asked if we were here for the dog. He looked like your typical Kansas farmer, beer gut and all.:HistericalSmiley: The women was on the porch. She reminded me of Elvira. She had long black scraggly dyed hair, a ton of black eyeliner. We walked into the house and there was little Eva in a small cage. She got her out of the cage and gave her to me. That women had given her a bath, so at least she didn't stink. Her little feet and tail are a rust color. She was terrified. We looked at her teeth. Eva has her 2 canines sticking out of her little mouth and several teeth missing. We talked about her feeding. She told me that Eva was feed with an automatic feeder and a water line for water. I had to sign some papers and we were off. Very little conversation. She had told me on the phone that the breeder didn't allow the public into her kennels because a stranger could bring in diseases to the kennel. I never saw where the kennels were. I saw a big red barn looking building, maybe that was the kennel. She said it was heated and air conditioned.
I decided to rename her. She doesn't know her name anyway. She is now Desi. I wanted to name her Desiree, but thought it was too long, hence Desi.
She is slowly coming used to our noisey house. My fluffs are very barky little ones. Um my fault:blink:. But I love them. 
I went yesterday to Petsmart to buy puppy pads, an X-pen, her own bowls, a little bed, some canned food, a leash and harness. She is eating. She hasn't quite figured out how to drink out of a bowl. I wet her food and she drinks the water. Tomorrow I am going to make a vet appt. for her.
This is the beginning of a new life for Desi outside of the box. I am lucky she is not a tangled mess. Her hair is longer, she did let me brush her this morning. Now that she is getting used to be handled (at least a little). I will take some more pics of her. I will post as she progresses in my home. I hope one day she can be adopted and spend the rest of her life being loved and be treated like the princess that she is.
Fran


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fran, thanks so much for picking up this girl. You had a long trip to get her too.
AMA Rescue is happy to have you as a foster home now. Welcome to the world of Rescue. Lucky little girl to have you willing to save her. Hugs,Edie


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Fran, thanks so much for picking up this girl. You had a long trip to get her too.
> AMA Rescue is happy to have you as a foster home now. Welcome to the world of Rescue. Lucky little girl to have you willing to save her. Hugs,Edie


 I am so glad I did this. I appreciate you for having the confidence in me to do this. Desi is a little love.
Fran


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

smlcm said:


> Way to go, Fran! My hero. If it were easy everyone would be doing it - but there is nothing more rewarding for a dog lover's soul than to take a sentient creature thrown away like a piece of garbage and then give them the safety and love they need to build back their confidence in humans - then pass them on to a new life where they are treated like a precious family member. The best. Bron


Bron you are my hero. You do so much for the little ones that would otherwise be put down. Thank you for taking time out of your busy life to comment on my thread.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You are awesome for taking in this little one!!! I betcha she will come around in no time because of you!!!!!! Hugs


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the ranks, Fran! What a story, you showed remarkable restraint. Thank you SO much for stepping up to be a foster. You will find getting updates on the little ones you have helped so exciting it will overshadow any sadness of loss.

GG


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hi Fran,Thinking about your Foster Baby-Could you up-date us on her?*
*Maybe Pictures-Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bless you for fostering this baby.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Fran you are my hero... thank you so much for fostering her :heart:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy for Desi, you and the future rescues that you will bless. Lifting up a prayer of praise for your kindness!


----------

